# رجاءا اطلعو على هذا الموضوع .. طريقة شحن اجهزة التكييف بالغاز



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى 
اقدم لكم هذه المشاركة وهي عبارة عن طريقة شحن اجهزة التكييف بالغاز ولكني لست متاكد من دقة هذه المعلومات وانا متاكد من انها تحتوي على العديد من المغالطات العلمية والعملية لذلك ارجو منكم تصليح هذه الاخطاء وذلك عن طريق فتح باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع في نفس الصفحة وذلك لفائدتي وفائدة الجميع
واذا كانت المناقشة مزودة بالصور يكون احسن لي ولباقي المشتركين
ابدأ بالموضوع:
النقاط التالية تشير الى ان الجهاز يحتاج الى شحنه بالغاز:
1_ ملاحظة تجمع ثلج حول صمام السحب ( او الدفع لست متاكد)
2_ عند قياس التيار يلاحظ ان الضاغط يسحب اقل مما هو عليه 
3_ قلة كفائة التبريد او التدفئة .
4_ عند قياس الضغط يلاحظ نقصان الضغط عما هو عليه يعني اقل من ( 70او 65) حسب نوع الضاغط
5_ وجود تسرب في احد اجزاء الدورة.

طريقة شحن الغاز:
1_ تزويد دورة الدورة بضغط يعادل تقريبا ( 350) وذلك للكشف فيما اذا كان هناك تسريب للغاز.
2_ يتم بعد ذلك تتبع الانابيب لملاحظة مكان التسريب وذلك باستعمال احدى الطرق التالية ( الرغوة_الجهاز الالكتروني_ الاشعة ) وتعتبر الرغوة هي الطريقة الاكثر فعالية تقريبا ولكن اذا كان التسرب في احد الاجزاء التالية( المبخر_المكثف) في هذه الحلة سوف يصعب ايجاده بهذه الطريقة لذلك يلجأ الى الجهاز الالكتروني او الاشعة .
3_ بعد ايجاد مكان التسريب يتم تفريغ الدورة من الضغط وبعدها يتم معالجة المكان باللحام واعادة تزويد الدورة بالضغط مرة اخرى للتاكد من معالجة مكان التسريب.
4_ بعد التاكد من عدم وجود تسريب يتم تفريغ الدورة من الهواء الذي تم تزويده للدورة عن طريق فتح صمام الراجع ولكن هذه الطريقة ليست كافية وذلك لان الدورة اصبحت تحتوي على خليط من الهواء والزيت وبقائها يؤدي الى تاكسد السطح الداخلي للانابيب لذلك يستخدم جهاز خاص للتفريغ يسمى (vacum) يتم ربط هذه الجهاز بواسطة انابيب جهاز فحص الضغط ( الذي يستخد في ورش التريد) حيث يتم ربط احد الانابيب بجهاز التفريغ والانبوب التالي يتم ربطه بصمام الراجع ويتم تشغيل الجهاز حيث يبدأ باخراج الهواء وبخار الزيت وتستمر هذه العملية الى أن يهبط الضغ الى نهاية التدريج الملون باللون الاخضر وهذا يعني خلو الدورة من الهواء 
5_ نقوم بربط نفس الانابيب المذكورة اعلاه ولكن هذه المرة بقنينة الغاز ونقوم بتشغيل الجهاز وننتظر الى يصل الى الضغط امطلوب 
ملاحظة : يقوم بعض الفنيين بقلب القنينة وذلك للسرعة والاستعجال ولكن هذه الطريقة خاطئة جدا وذلك لانه في هذه الطريقة يشحن الغاز بالصورة السائلة وهذا يؤدي الى تكسري الصمامات الموجودة في اعلى الاسطوانة في الضاغط وذلك بسبب حصول فرق كبير بدرجة الحرارة لان الغاز يكون بارد جدا ولكن الاسطوانة والصمامات في داخل الضاغط تكون جدا ساخنة

اخواني الاعزاء كما اخبرتكم سلفا هذا كل ما اعرفه ان كان كلامي به شيء من الصحة اخبروني وان كان خاطئا ارجو ان لاتبخلو علي بتصحيحه ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## كريم مجدى (20 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز تحيه طيبه كل ما قلته سليم حتى وصولك الى شحن الجهاز ---اولا---يتم شحن الجهاز على الواقف اى بدون تشغيل الجهازحتى تجدالضغط وصل الى(100) وبعدها نقوم بتشغيل الجهاز واستكمال الشحن طيب السؤال ليه بنشحن بهذه الطريقه لان معظم اجهزة التكييف بها (low pressure sweitch)ولذلك اذا شحنا والجهاز شغال سنجد ان الجهاز يفصل ويعمل----هذا بالنسبه للشحن وكيف نتاكد ان الجهاز اخذ شحنته طبعا من قراة العداد وكذلك ملاحظة الرجع انه اصبح بارد وبه تعريق ماء------- اما بالنسبه لقلب الاسطوانه فلا تخف لانك تشحن على ابرة بلف الشحن والفريون لن يصل الى بلوف الكباسوهو سائل هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 يناير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك يا اخي كريم ولكن ممكن توضحلي اكثر عن (low pressure sweitch) وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى فوزى (22 يناير 2008)

كلامك والله كويس جدا مفهوش اى حاجه مش مظبوطه لكن خد بالك كل حااا جه فى يد المولى عز وجل والتوكل على الله لان كل حاااااجه توفيق من عند ربنا


----------



## هانى فوزى (22 يناير 2008)

انا اسف اخوى اشطب على كلمه {{ ليس}}عشان غلطه كتابه اسف جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك اخ هاني ومن غير مااشطب كلمة ليس انا فهمت قصدك


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 يناير 2008)

جزك الله خيرا 

سأبحث ثم أرد


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (22 يناير 2008)

تسلم اخي العزيز المبرمج ولكن ياريت تسرع وتفيدنا جميعا


----------



## محب المصطفى (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخاني الاعزاء 
انا اعمل في مجال التكييف منذ 12 سنه واقول لكم ااخواني ان ما ذكر من مشاراكاتكم كن طيب وصحيح وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ولكن لدي بعض التعديل :-
1. في بعض الاجهزة تكون المواسير قد بليت فاذا ضغطها حتى 350 قد تنفجر فالانسب ان تضغط من150-200 في الاجهزة المنزليه تحديدا.
2.قبل عمل تفريغ للجهاز عليك التاكد من خلو الواسير من الزيت او الشوائب او تنضيفها اما بغاز nاوبال فريون ولكن بشكل ساءل مرارا حتى التأكد من نضافتها من الخط الراجع . 
وبعد هذا تبدء بعمليت التفريغ وثم الشحن 
والسلام في الختام اخوكم محب المصطفى


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (23 يناير 2008)

محب المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخاني الاعزاء
> انا اعمل في مجال التكييف منذ 12 سنه واقول لكم ااخواني ان ما ذكر من مشاراكاتكم كن طيب وصحيح وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ولكن لدي بعض التعديل :-
> 1. في بعض الاجهزة تكون المواسير قد بليت فاذا ضغطها حتى 350 قد تنفجر فالانسب ان تضغط من150-200 في الاجهزة المنزليه تحديدا.
> 2.قبل عمل تفريغ للجهاز عليك التاكد من خلو الواسير من الزيت او الشوائب او تنضيفها اما بغاز nاوبال فريون ولكن بشكل ساءل مرارا حتى التأكد من نضافتها من الخط الراجع .
> ...


تسلم اخي محب المصطفى على مساعدتك لنا ولكن لي سؤال لك ولجميع الاخوة
وهو ( ماسبب تجمد المكثف وصمام الراجع في حالة نقصان كمية الغاز)؟


----------



## محب المصطفى (23 يناير 2008)

تسلم اخي محب المصطفى على مساعدتك لنا ولكن لي سؤال لك ولجميع الاخوة
وهو ( ماسبب تجمد المكثف وصمام الراجع في حالة نقصان كمية الغاز)؟
الجواب:-
عند نقصان كمبة الغاز في وحدت التبريد تصبح كثافة الغاز وسرعته اكبر


----------



## سيدرا علي (25 يناير 2008)

أخي الكريم : سبب التجمد على الخط الراجع هو انخفاض ضغط السحب لدارة التبريد عن الضغوط المأمونة التي تعمل عندها دارة التكييف و التي يجب أن لا تتعداها و ذلك بسبب حدوث تنفيس ( تهريب غاز ) و المعالجة تتم بتحديد مكان التنفيس ثم إعادة الشحن و إحدى الأسباب أيضاً هو انخفاض كبير في درجة حرارة ملفات مواسيرالمبخر و حتى نمنع ذلك يتم تركيب LOW PRESSURE SWICH مع ملاحظة صغيرة و للتنويه فقط و هي ( يتكون الثلج على المبخر في حالتين : 1 - إذا كانت شحنة الغاز قليلة / 2 -إذا كانت شحنة الغاز كثيرة أي إذا تم الشحن بكمية كبيرة زائدة عن الحاجة .


----------



## سيدرا علي (25 يناير 2008)

تكملة للكلام السابق إن مضخة الفاكيوم تستخدم لإزالة الرطوبة من الهواءالمتواجد داخل الدارة لأن الرطوبة تسبب حدوث صدأ و تآكل بالاجزاء المعدنية و تلف شديد بأجزاء الدارة و أيضا وجود الماء يمكن ان يتجمد عند مكان تركيب صمام التمدد الحراري و يمنع مرور مركب سائل التبريد الى المبخر.
أنت ذكرت استخدام الجهاز الالكتروني لكشف التسريب في مواسير ( المبخر و المكثف ) و هذا ينطبق على كل أجزاء الدارة و ليست محصورة بجزء معين منها مع أخذ العلم أن هذا النوع من الأجهزة شديد الحساسية و يلزم إعطاء بعض العناية عند استخدامه للتأكد من أن الدلالات الكاذبة لا تلاحظ ولا يوصى باستعمال هذا الجهاز في الجو الذي يحتوي على أبخرة قابلة للاشتعال أو تحدث انفجاراً و أن حساسيته أيضاً تتوقف على طبيعة مركب التبريد لأنه يتحلل عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة و تبعاً لذلك يمكن قياس التغير في التيار بسبب تأين مركب التبريد .
أيضاً بالنسبة لشحن الغاز لا يتم إلا على وضعية التشغيل اليدوي للجهاز و بعد فصل الضاغط و المروحة عن العمل .
طبعا و أخالف الاخ كريم مجدي عندما قال أن من دلائل انتهاء شحن الغاز أن خط السحب بارد و به تعرق ماء وأقول إن من دلائل انتهاء الشحن هو مراقبة الضغوط على خطي السحب و الدفع مع ضغط الضاغط حتى يشتغل و غير مسموح تكون عرق على خط السحب لأن هذا يدل على خلل بعمل الدارة و ممكن يتعطل الضاغط او صمام التمدد الحراري و لمنع حدوث التعرق على أنابيب السحب يجب إجراء عزلها بعد التأكد من عدم وجود التنفيس بالمواسير عند وصلاتها الملحومة بينما لا يحتاج خط السائل عادة للعزل .:81:


----------



## مهاجر (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

وفقكم الله أخواني ... واشكر كاتب الموضوع على جهده

عدلت عنون الموضوع:

رجاءا اطلعو على هذا الموضوع .. طريقة شحن اجهزة التكييف بالغاز

بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد سيد بشير (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكل المشاركين على هذه المعلومات القيمه والسوال ما هى انواع الفريون وما هى اوجه استخدامتها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (26 يناير 2008)

سيدرا علي قال:


> تكملة للكلام السابق إن مضخة الفاكيوم تستخدم لإزالة الرطوبة من الهواءالمتواجد داخل الدارة لأن الرطوبة تسبب حدوث صدأ و تآكل بالاجزاء المعدنية و تلف شديد بأجزاء الدارة و أيضا وجود الماء يمكن ان يتجمد عند مكان تركيب صمام التمدد الحراري و يمنع مرور مركب سائل التبريد الى المبخر.
> أنت ذكرت استخدام الجهاز الالكتروني لكشف التسريب في مواسير ( المبخر و المكثف ) و هذا ينطبق على كل أجزاء الدارة و ليست محصورة بجزء معين منها مع أخذ العلم أن هذا النوع من الأجهزة شديد الحساسية و يلزم إعطاء بعض العناية عند استخدامه للتأكد من أن الدلالات الكاذبة لا تلاحظ ولا يوصى باستعمال هذا الجهاز في الجو الذي يحتوي على أبخرة قابلة للاشتعال أو تحدث انفجاراً و أن حساسيته أيضاً تتوقف على طبيعة مركب التبريد لأنه يتحلل عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة و تبعاً لذلك يمكن قياس التغير في التيار بسبب تأين مركب التبريد .
> أيضاً بالنسبة لشحن الغاز لا يتم إلا على وضعية التشغيل اليدوي للجهاز و بعد فصل الضاغط و المروحة عن العمل .
> طبعا و أخالف الاخ كريم مجدي عندما قال أن من دلائل انتهاء شحن الغاز أن خط السحب بارد و به تعرق ماء وأقول إن من دلائل انتهاء الشحن هو مراقبة الضغوط على خطي السحب و الدفع مع ضغط الضاغط حتى يشتغل و غير مسموح تكون عرق على خط السحب لأن هذا يدل على خلل بعمل الدارة و ممكن يتعطل الضاغط او صمام التمدد الحراري و لمنع حدوث التعرق على أنابيب السحب يجب إجراء عزلها بعد التأكد من عدم وجود التنفيس بالمواسير عند وصلاتها الملحومة بينما لا يحتاج خط السائل عادة للعزل .:81:


تسلمين ياسيدرا على هذا السرد العلمي الجميل ووفقكي الله لكل خير


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (26 يناير 2008)

احمد سيد بشير قال:


> شكرا لكل المشاركين على هذه المعلومات القيمه والسوال ما هى انواع الفريون وما هى اوجه استخدامتها وجزاكم الله خيرا


اخي العزيز يمكنك الاستفادة من الروابط التالية ووفقك الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11878.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10375.html


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (26 يناير 2008)

اخي احمد البشير في كثير من البحوث حو الفريونات في نفس المنتدى ابحث وراح تشوف وتشبع فريونات


----------



## دلع الحلو (26 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر ياحنين انا عبالي كيف ننشحنها بغاز الطباخ لان بالعراق اكو هيك سابقه خبيثه وتحديدا بمنطقة الرمادي مقابل معمل الزجاج


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (27 يناير 2008)

سيدرا علي قال:


> تكملة للكلام السابق إن مضخة الفاكيوم تستخدم لإزالة الرطوبة من الهواءالمتواجد داخل الدارة لأن الرطوبة تسبب حدوث صدأ و تآكل بالاجزاء المعدنية و تلف شديد بأجزاء الدارة و أيضا وجود الماء يمكن ان يتجمد عند مكان تركيب صمام التمدد الحراري و يمنع مرور مركب سائل التبريد الى المبخر.
> أنت ذكرت استخدام الجهاز الالكتروني لكشف التسريب في مواسير ( المبخر و المكثف ) و هذا ينطبق على كل أجزاء الدارة و ليست محصورة بجزء معين منها مع أخذ العلم أن هذا النوع من الأجهزة شديد الحساسية و يلزم إعطاء بعض العناية عند استخدامه للتأكد من أن الدلالات الكاذبة لا تلاحظ ولا يوصى باستعمال هذا الجهاز في الجو الذي يحتوي على أبخرة قابلة للاشتعال أو تحدث انفجاراً و أن حساسيته أيضاً تتوقف على طبيعة مركب التبريد لأنه يتحلل عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة و تبعاً لذلك يمكن قياس التغير في التيار بسبب تأين مركب التبريد .
> أيضاً بالنسبة لشحن الغاز لا يتم إلا على وضعية التشغيل اليدوي للجهاز و بعد فصل الضاغط و المروحة عن العمل .
> طبعا و أخالف الاخ كريم مجدي عندما قال أن من دلائل انتهاء شحن الغاز أن خط السحب بارد و به تعرق ماء وأقول إن من دلائل انتهاء الشحن هو مراقبة الضغوط على خطي السحب و الدفع مع ضغط الضاغط حتى يشتغل و غير مسموح تكون عرق على خط السحب لأن هذا يدل على خلل بعمل الدارة و ممكن يتعطل الضاغط او صمام التمدد الحراري و لمنع حدوث التعرق على أنابيب السحب يجب إجراء عزلها بعد التأكد من عدم وجود التنفيس بالمواسير عند وصلاتها الملحومة بينما لا يحتاج خط السائل عادة للعزل .:81:


مرحبا اختي العزيزة
ان كلام الاخ كريم عن التعرق صحيح وذلك لان صمام السحب يصبح بارد وتكون نقطة الندى للصمام اقل من نقطة ندى الهواء ولذلك تحدث عملية تكثف حول الصمام وهو ما يسبب التعرق ا ان هذه حلة طبيعية وليست تعني ان هناك مشكلة بالدارة


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سيدرا علي (28 يناير 2008)

مرحباً أخي أبو سيف العراقي تحية طيبة و بعد :
إن رأيك الذي تفضلت به ليس دليل على انتهاء الشحن و إن الطريقة العلمية السليمة هي مراقبة الضغوط على ساعات الضغط أثناء عملية الشحن و عندما يصل الضغط إلى قيمة تتراوح بين ( 55 - 60 ) بار يكون قد انتهى الشحن و اشتغل الضاغط و يتم تعيير حماية الضغط المنخفض على قيمة مقدارها 2.5 بار ، أنا اعلم ان التعرق على خط السحب دليل على ان شحنة الغاز قليلة .
أتمنى مناقشة الموضوع حتى تقنعني أو أقنعك و في عملي عادة نشحن بهذه الطريقة و لم تصادفنا أية مشاكل أثناء الشحن علماً انه إذا كانت الكمية المشحونة من الغاز ناقصة فإن التحميص سيكون عال و ضغط السحب منخفض و مستوى التبريد ينخفض أيضاً مع انخفاض درجة حرارة خط الطرد و ارتفاع درجة حرارة خط السائل ووجود فقاعات داخل زجاجة البيان .و عندما تكون الشحنة قليلة يتكون ثلج جزئي على المبخر .
أما إذا كانت الكمية المشحونة من الغاز زائدة فإن التحميص ينخفض و ضغط السحب ينخفض مع تزايد درجة حرارة خط الطرد و انخفاض درجة حرارة خط السائل و زجاجة البيان تكون خالية من الفقاعات .و عندما تكون الشحنة زائدة يتكون ثلج كامل على المبخر .


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (30 يناير 2008)

مرحبا اختي سيدرا تحية طيبة:
ارجو منك توضيح اكثر بصفتك مطلعة على الموضوع بصورة عملية اكثر مني لاني من الناحية العملية جديد فارجو منك الايضاح حتى يتسنى لي بعد ذلك مناقشة الموضوع معك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سيدرا علي (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم بعد تفريغ دارة الغاز من الهواء و الذي يتم بواسطة جهاز بسيط مؤلف من مضخة ساحبة للهواء إلى الخارج موصول معها ساعتان واحدة للضغط العالي و أخرى للضغط المنخفض و خط اصفر اخر و نوصل ساعة الضغط العالي على بلف الضغط العالي الموجود على الضاغط و كذلك نوصل ساعة الضغط المنخفض على بلف الضغط المنخفض ثم نفرغ دارة الغاز من الهواء حتى الضغط ( 1- ) بار نظرياً في خط الدفع للضاغط و (28- ) psi عملياً في سحب الضاغط .
بعد ذلك نلغي ساحبة الهواء و نركب بدلاً عنها جرة غاز ( اسطوانة غاز ) و نفتح سكر ساعة الضغط المنخفض ثم نفتح سكر اسطوانة الغاز و لدينا على الساحبة أيضاً يوجد خط اصفر اللون عليه سكر صغير نفتحه بعد أن يتم وصله على بلف اسطوانة الغاز فنسمع صوت دخول الغاز ثم نفتح السكر المركب على خط الضغط المنخفض فينساب الغاز و نقيس ضغط اسطوانة الغاز هنا و يعبئ بشكل تدريجي مع مراقبة الضغط على ساعة الضغط المنخفض ليصل حتى ( 2) بار على الاقل و نتابع اعطاء الغاز حتى يشتغل الضاغط بعد ان تكون وصلت قيمة الضغط حتى ( 55 - 60 ) بار مع ملاحظة أن حاكمة الضغط المنخفض توصل حتى ( 1.5 ) بار فيجب اعطاء ضغط اعلى و نستطيع قياس ضغط المكيف عندما يكون السكر المركب على خط الضغط المنخفض مغلق .لاحظ انه عندما يكون مركب وسيط التبريد الفريون22( غاز - سائل ) فالضغط يخف كثيراً و يكون ضغط الغاز ثابت في الجرة . و أيضاً وجود خرج على المبخر يدل على ان شحنة الغاز قليلة .
هذا ما استطعت شرحه الان و لكن الشرح العملي على الواقع يساعد على فهم الفكرة اكثر .


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوان المهندسين على هذه المشاركات القيمة والمهمة . بارك الله بالجميع على هذا الجهد الجميل لخدمة الهندسة والمهندسين .


----------



## ELDSOKY (2 مارس 2010)

_ المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محب المصطفى 

 
السلام عليكم اخاني الاعزاء 
انا اعمل في مجال التكييف منذ 12 سنه واقول لكم ااخواني ان ما ذكر من مشاراكاتكم كن طيب وصحيح وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ولكن لدي بعض التعديل :-
1. في بعض الاجهزة تكون المواسير قد بليت فاذا ضغطها حتى 350 قد تنفجر فالانسب ان تضغط من150-200 في الاجهزة المنزليه تحديدا.
2.قبل عمل تفريغ للجهاز عليك التاكد من خلو الواسير من الزيت او الشوائب او تنضيفها اما بغاز nاوبال فريون ولكن بشكل ساءل مرارا حتى التأكد من نضافتها من الخط الراجع . 
وبعد هذا تبدء بعمليت التفريغ وثم الشحن 
والسلام في الختام اخوكم محب المصطفى
*ان *_


----------



## ايدوارمودي (24 يوليو 2010)

*اخى مشكور على متابعتك الدائمة والمميزة المجهود الجميل الذى تبزله*


----------



## الذئب الاسود (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

توجد ثلاث طرق لشحن المكيف :
- عن طريق الامبير , وذلك بربط جهاز الافوميتر على سلك الكهرباء وشحن الوحده بالغاز وكلما تم اضافه الغاز يزداد الامبير , وبهذه الطريقه يتم شحن الوحد عند الامبير الطبيعي المسحوب للوحده .
-عن طريق اللمس , اي بوضع يدك على خط السحب , وعند الشعور بالبروده يكون الوحده اكتفية بالغاز المخصص .
- عن طريق ساعة الغاز , عند شحن الوحده بالغاز عن طريق خط السحب يكون الضغط في الوضع الطبيعي بين 50_60 psi
...... اما في حلة التنفيس يتم التاكد من تهريب في الوحده بضغط الوحده وتعيرها ع 5بار وبعد نصف ساعه اذا بقي الرقم كما هو فلايوجد تهريب . اما ان كان نقص فيدل ع وجود تهريب .
يتم فحص وصلات اللحام ومن ثم مكان الصداء .
ملاحضه : يتم ضغط الوحده بغاز نيتروجين.


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (25 يوليو 2010)

هل يوجد دورات في التكيف والتبريد لغير اصحاب التخصص


----------



## عربي العضو (30 يوليو 2010)

very good


----------



## عربي العضو (30 يوليو 2010)

أنا درست الهندسة في إنجلترا, وعلّمونا أن أدقّ و أحسن طريقة لشحن الغاز(refrigerant charge)هي بإستعمال الميزان(scale).
every condenssing unit has a plate showing the exact amount of refrigerant


----------



## ركبى (19 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو شرح فيد يو شحن التكيف


----------



## ركبى (19 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندى تكيف اسبلت 2و ربع حصان عا يز اعرف اعطا لو شحنة كام من الفر يون


----------

